# MP3 - BT -USB Chino palmo...



## elbrujo (Ene 4, 2011)

Tengo un dispositivo chino TX FM con bluetooth, entrada SD y puerto USB. Anduvo bien (1 año) hasta que empezo a ponerse mimoso, no leia la SD que es lo que mas usaba.. hasta que no la leyo mas.. solamente queda el LCD encendido sin mostrar nada.

Lo desarme y es increible que por $100  tenga tantas cosas dentro.. 3 plaquetas en tandem, una por el BT, otra por FM y la otra por la SD con el LCD, Realmente no se por donde empezar.. simplemente medi la tension ya que otra cosa ni idea si se puede revisar algo.. o gastarme otros $100 asi siguen comiendo los Chinos.

Alguno tuvo alguna experiencia como para medir algo mas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2011)

Se te habrá quemado nomás un transistorcito che !


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 4, 2011)

una pregunta *elbrujo* lo formateaste?
puede que se halla borrado el firmware o baja la bateria


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 5, 2011)

Es un dispositivo para el auto, que transmite por FM mp3 tomada desde una sd. Ademas tiene bluetooth para el celular y un puerto usb por si queres poner un pendrive y tomar la musica desde ahi o cargar un celular, etc..

Como se formatea eso? porque deberia perder el formato? por usarlo?

Es este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103041362-transmisor-fm-bluetooth-lcd-lee-memoria-sd-pendrive-mp3-mp4-_JM_


----------



## zopilote (Ene 5, 2011)

Solo se hecho a perder como todo lo traido de china, hay que entender que para que un IC haga procesamiento genera calor, con el tiempo esto es lo que hace que sucumban, todo esto es por que no sometieron al IC a normas de calidad (hornos de temperatura controlada, y su funcionamiento a estas condiciones etc), por lo que son realmente baratos, pero tienen esa debilidad, es como una bomba implantada en ella, puede ocurrir en una semana o unos años no es seguro cuando ocurrira. 
Si no como te explicas la cantidad de productos chinos que se malogran en tan poco tiempo. Todo eso por el hecho de vender un producto lo mas rapido posible y ganar dividendos. No puedes comparar un Mp3 que te costo 100 dolares con uno de 20  que tiene la misma forma. El primero te dura los tres años con seguridad pero con el de 20 no tienes certeza si apenas llegara al mes.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 5, 2011)

a mi me duro 1 año.. un tom tom u otros tipos estan 100 veces mas su valor, o sea que puedo comprar otro chino y experimentar nuevamente. De paso ayudo al pueblo chino a que coman. Compraria el mismo, asi los pedazos de este me sirven para la proxima reparacion..


----------

